

Why does brainpicker run affiliate marketing scams on the side? - hellotoyou
http://nostrich.tumblr.com/post/36619706595

======
trendspotter
Maybe she created these some years ago to earn some money, before she landed a
full-time job as Insight Patternist at the large ad agency TBWA Worldwide. --
[job source:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/05/fashion/05Twitter.html?pag...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/05/fashion/05Twitter.html?pagewanted=all)].
Or her web-space got hacked and somebody placed these silently on her homepage
to earn money...

